# Have you ever started a YouTube channel?



## Scoobyscoob (Sep 4, 2016)

Ms. Aligned said:


> Yeah, how's that working out for you these days?


I'm not hyper-aggressive or passive-aggressive. I was referring to past experiences of literally witnessing people get dragged out into the street and shot in various ways. I also did it once and only punched the guy in the stomach. So Mr. Judgmental what's your body count?


----------



## Ms. Aligned (Aug 26, 2021)

Scoobyscoob said:


> I'm not hyper-aggressive or passive-aggressive. I was referring to past experiences of literally witnessing people get dragged out into the street and shot in various ways. I also did it once and only punched the guy in the stomach. So Mr. Judgmental what's your body count?


I don't have one. 

You've been running around the forum lately, criticizing anyone and everything. That was my point. 

If you need an objective person to talk to, I'm willing to lend an ear, as long as you stop being a dick to pretty much everyone.


----------



## Scoobyscoob (Sep 4, 2016)

Ms. Aligned said:


> I don't have one.


Having a body count means how many people you have physically injured in a way that was unjustified to the victim and with that definition, you have 1. So you have no right to say anything about anyone.


----------



## Ms. Aligned (Aug 26, 2021)

Scoobyscoob said:


> Having a body count means how many people you have physically injured in a way that was unjustified to the victim and with that definition, you have 1. So you have no right to say anything about anyone.


I suppose physical injury is now a matter of perspective. I did give someone a black eye once, and they fucking deserved it.


----------



## Scoobyscoob (Sep 4, 2016)

Ms. Aligned said:


> I suppose physical injury is now a matter of perspective. I did give someone a black eye once, and they fucking deserved it.


Yeah, someone did that to me once because he thought picking a fight with me would be easier than to think for himself. Ask around how that turned out.


----------



## Ms. Aligned (Aug 26, 2021)

Scoobyscoob said:


> Yeah, someone did that to me once because he thought picking a fight with me would be easier than to think for himself. Ask around how that turned out.


Zero desire. 

So what are you really on about? Things going okay?


----------



## Scoobyscoob (Sep 4, 2016)

Ms. Aligned said:


> Zero desire.
> 
> So what are you really on about? Things going okay?


Okay good. Because that made me feel terrible about myself.

Just that certain places were absolute chaos by the time I got there. It also used to be a lot more dangerous. Some people think that good and stable is boring but I think it's quite nice. It's more secure than walking into town and the entire place sounding like a literal battlefield. 😄 I think it'd be cool to be able to go there, wearing a US Airborne uniform and carry around a Thompson or Garand or M1 Carbine with an M1911 as a sidearm. 🙂


----------



## Ms. Aligned (Aug 26, 2021)

This has so many elements, feel free to DM me. I am a brat, but also I understand most things, by proxy. I haven't been there or lived it for myself. But I've lived with a lot of people who have.


----------



## Scoobyscoob (Sep 4, 2016)

Ms. Aligned said:


> This has so many elements, feel free to DM me. I am a brat, but also I understand most things, by proxy. I haven't been there or lived it for myself. But I've lived with a lot of people who have.


That's okay but thanks for the offer. 👍


----------

